# Lego Camelot



## toddpedlar (Jul 31, 2007)

I know many have probably seen this, but it's very well done 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIXByCAIzos


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 31, 2007)

How about this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O61Do03ZCjw


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 31, 2007)

Two classics.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 1, 2007)

We have the legos Star Wars game for Xbox. It's hysterical. When 3PO is attacked he loses his arms and one leg and jumps around on one leg and when he needs to open a door he smacks the button with his head because he has no arms. My son will just laugh and laugh when this happens.


----------

